# Pairing Mode



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

I want to use my Roamio remote with the Mini in my bedroom. I purchased a Slide Pro for the Roamio and would like to use the original Roamio remote with the Mini because of the button layout. How do I get the Mini into pairing mode? There is no section 5 under Remotes on the Mini so I can't do what all my searches tell me to do. Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If it's a v2 Mini, and you want to use RF mode: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=518049


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

It's a version 1 Mini. All the instructions I've found say to go to Part 5 of Remote Control Setup and under the RC14 software there is no Part 5.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Background: TiVo Mini Comparison

Do you have a TiVo USB RF Dongle attached to your v1 Mini? If not, you'll be restricted to using your Roamio's remote in IR mode w/ the Mini.

See this excerpt from the above comparison link:


 said:


> As an alternative, some people opt to buy a TiVo Slide Pro remote, pictured last in the above images..., effectively negating any difference between the Mini v1 & v2 in a Roamio setup -- so long as you buy the Slide Pro with the included USB RF Dongle. (e.g. If you opt to use the Slide Pro at the Roamio, the Roamio's orig remote, along w/ the RF dongle, could be moved to a Mini v1 location to give it RF remote capability -- and a Roamio remote button layout.)


What you're looking for...


Spoiler














You may have received one with your Slide Pro purchase, if you selected the "TiVo Premiere or TiVo Mini" option, or you might be able to persuade TiVo to send you one, now, explaining your situation and family dissatisfaction over the differing remote layout/behavior.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't have the dongle but I don't have any problem with running it in IR mode if necessary. One of the things that started me on this "quest" was the fact that the Roamio remote, which I've been using with the Mini for months suddenly stopped working as well like maybe the batteries were dying. I looked in the System Info screen and saw that the remote was on Remote Address 0 and the Battery Level was Unknown. So what I'm really interested in is knowing how to change the Address to another number if I like and/or pairing this Roamio remote with the Mini and being able to see an actual Battery Level. Also I can't find anything anywhere that tells me how to put the Mini into Pairing Mode to pair a different remote with it. TiVo changes software but never updates their online instructions to correspond with the changes which make all this very frustrating. Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

BTW, doesn't the light at the top of the remote flashing yellow mean the remote is in RF mode or do I have that backwards? The remote for one of my other Minis flashes yellow whenever I press a button and it works fine but it also doesn't show the battery level in Sys. Info. These are definitely A92 Minis.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

KimHedrick said:


> BTW, doesn't the light at the top of the remote flashing yellow mean the remote is in RF mode or do I have that backwards? The remote for one of my other Minis flashes yellow whenever I press a button and it works fine but it also doesn't show the battery level in Sys. Info. These are definitely A92 Minis.


Please hit "TIVO" button and "C" button. That puts the remote into RF mode (red LED). There's no pairing needed. There's no reason to change the channel unless you have another Mini next to it. You will have to program the TV power/mute/volume.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes, flashing Yellow/Amber means the remote considers itself to be in RF mode.

Also, what I didn't explicitly say above is that because you will only be able to use the Roamio remote in IR mode with your v1 Mini, absent the RF dongle, there isn't any "pairing" to be done, exactly, nor will you have access to the "Battery Level" data which must be communicated via RF. (Oh, one other feature not available sans the USB RF Dongle is the "Remote Finder" feature accessible via a button on the dongle.)

That said, as for getting your Roamio remote working with your Mini, so you at least have the same button layout between TiVo devices...

*Your first step *should be to reset the remote to defaults, 


 said:


> Global reset of TiVo remote (link)...
> To reset all programmable buttons:
> 
> 
> ...


*Next*, put the remote into IR mode: Just as Joe said... simultaneously press and hold the '*TiVo*' and red '*C*' buttons on your Roamio remote until the top LED flashes red. The remote is now in IR mode.

That's all you should need to do to get the remote working with your TiVo Mini v1. Only if the Mini is in the same room as another TiVo device, *then* you might need to look at changing its IR remote address from the default of '0.' (If/when that times comes, see here.)

Once you've verified that the remote is working with your Mini, you can then go about customizing the remote for controlling your TV. (You'll need to re-do this setup owing to the above "global reset.")


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

KimHedrick said:


> It's a version 1 Mini. All the instructions I've found say to go to Part 5 of Remote Control Setup and under the RC14 software there is no Part 5.


Just to be clear, the v1 Mini has no built-in RF capability, therefore 'Part 5' of the Remote Control Setup screen, specific to RF pairing, is rightfully absent from the UI.

If you want the battery indicator, Remote Finder, etc, you'll want to add the USB RF Dongle...

https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/set-tivo-slide-pro-remote-control

Note: If you did not purchase a USB receiver with your Slide Pro, call TiVo Customer Support at 1-877-FOR-TIVO to order one.​


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, as usual, there's much more and better info. here than on the TiVo website.


----------



## DC83 (Dec 9, 2016)

I've got a Mini v1 with the RF dongle in my kitchen. The Mini died so I grabbed a Mini v1 from an unused TV and can't get the kitchen Roamio remote to pair with the RF dongle I use in the kitchen. Of course the Mini v1 has no step 5. I've seen the details above but no luck. I started with the global reset - that might have been a mistake.
Any ideas?


----------

